# 2007-2010 Sentra rear speakers removal



## awculero (Dec 29, 2009)

I've removed the middle brake light assembly and the 4 push pins that are behind the top of the rear seat. I've pushed up all the white clips that protrude down into the trunk. 

But, I can't seem to get the covers to pop up and out. Suggestions?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Google came up with this...... help removing rear speakers: Sentra Forum / Infiniti G20 Forum / NX Forum: Nissan Forums / Infiniti Forums - NICOclub

sorry, no personal experience maybe you can find of PDF of the Chilton manual?


----------



## awculero (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks, but I already saw that. It confirms what I thought would work, but in fact the panel does not just lift out as that poster describes.


----------



## awculero (Dec 29, 2009)

~one bump~


----------



## awculero (Dec 29, 2009)

OK, I fingered it out.

1) Lower both rear seat backs

2) Remove (in this order) 
a) lower door sill covers (pop forward edge out first)
b) rear door opening covers (pop lower edge out first)
c) C-pillar covers (pop forward edge out first)

3) Remove 4 push fasteners along forward edge of rear deck cover

4) Remove middle brake light assembly (pops up then forward, unplug wire harness)

5) Dislodge 5 white push fasteners from below rear deck (push up)

6) Rear deck cover will now lift up and out

I hope this helps someone else. It should work on all Sentras from 2007-2010.


----------

